# Sweater pills



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

How do you say 'pills' (on a sweater, etc.) in Tagalog?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

It is possible to give a more concise translation to this but it would undoubtedly invite suppressed chuckles for an unfortunate analogy to certain things. Given that, I would suggest more contrived phrasings like [*Nagkukumpol-kumpol* OR *Nagbubutil-butil* OR *Nagbibilog-bilog*] _na balahibo ng sweater_. The phrasings are correct, albeit strained, and less likely to evoke wayward imagery than the more direct alternative.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!


----------



## mataripis

Himulmol sa pangginaw ay namuo.


----------

